# well pump on 30 amp brker



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of the well pumps i have wired are around 7 amps at 240. I think that is the rating of a 3/4 hp. Most well guys here run 10 G for everything an assume it needs to be on a 30 amp breaker.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This one is little different than most. The pressure switch and bladder tank are in a small room in the house. There is a load side #10 UF that goes out to the well pump itself. Most typical wells in my area has all this in a well house at the pump. And this is the first ive seen where the circuit was originally wired in #10 and on a two pole 30. No nameplates anywhere to check pump amperage.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That sounds like an average setup around here.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That sounds like an average setup around here.


The 30 amp or how they have it in the house?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

For 240 volt motors a 30 amp is oversized unless its a 1.5 Hp or maybe a 2 Hp 3 wire depending on the manufacturer and model. 

Most well guys just throw a 30 at it regardless if its a 1/2, 3/4, 1.


----------

